# How to tell what is in a capped cell



## flyingpig (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello all, I'm a newbie with what may seem like a really stupid question. In these images of capped cells, I'm still not quite sure what I'm looking at.









How can you tell if the cells are Drone or Worker cells?








I can tell which ones have pollen in them, but I'm lost on the ones that are already capped.

Thank you,
Here is one collecting Pollen in the yard...


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

The white capped cells at the top are honey used for feed. And worker brood under the now yellow capped cells, sometimes a darker brown,in the center. Drone brood will have a "dome" looking cap over them.

And the last photo is a dandelion capped by a worker bee.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

The capped brood in the second picture, beneath the white capped honey is worker brood. Your queen, marked with red, is partly on capped honey in the upper left corner of the second photo.


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

P.S. 
There is your queen in the upper left hand corner of the second photo wearing that red cap.


----------



## flyingpig (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks so much...I was wondering if that was what the worker cells looked like. From what it looks like then, I may have a pretty good start. I had about five or six frames in each of our two hives that were just full of the worker cells. We just installed our package bees on bare foundation on May 2nd, so they have done pretty well in just two weeks.

Thanks again for the help,

Charlie


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

There are some good photos in this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=216412


----------



## flyingpig (Mar 2, 2008)

Hobie said:


> There are some good photos in this thread:
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=216412


Thanks...Good pictures.


----------



## d.asly (Apr 28, 2008)

*marked your drones*

very nice pics!
marked some drones with red circles.


----------

